# Travel vans. Any advice?



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I am thinking about getting a new car that leans on travel and bikes. There was a big Tacoma bump going on but I don't think that will work as there may be times when I am hauling wife and 2 kids to near and far locations. I am looking to step up from a traditional mini van which served me well to something that is more travel/camping friendly, can maybe do a bit more off road, but yet doesn't get 2 miles per the gallon. I would look at getting a more RV type vehicle but this car will also be something I need to drive around town (it will be our second car). I can't see hauling an mini RV just to go ride Demo or pick up some cheese at Trader Joes, for example.

Does something like this exist? Any suggestions?


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

squashyo said:


> I am thinking about getting a new car that leans on travel and bikes. There was a big Tacoma bump going on but I don't think that will work as there may be times when I am hauling wife and 2 kids to near and far locations. I am looking to step up from a traditional mini van which served me well to something that is more travel/camping friendly, can maybe do a bit more off road, but yet doesn't get 2 miles per the gallon. I would look at getting a more RV type vehicle but this car will also be something I need to drive around town (it will be our second car). I can't see hauling an mini RV just to go ride Demo or pick up some cheese at Trader Joes, for example.
> 
> Does something like this exist? Any suggestions?


I've been thinking of something similar, but am still considering a crew cab Tacoma or (cheaper) Nissan Frontier. That way I could haul 4 with gear, a rooftop tent and then another tent for kids. Another option, but with no real off road capability is a Ford Transit Connect. Next step up would be a converted Dasher van or the like.

Curious to hear what others have/recommend.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Look for a used 4wd sportsmobile. I haven't looked in years but they used to be relatively cheap if not common. 

I you buy a tacoma, get a shell for it and you'll have room for mom, kids, and lots of stuff where it is a little less likely to disappear while your shopping.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

For fun, check out the new Dirt Rag mag, it's got 4 #vanlife stories in it. Cool cover, too.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Nissan reliability sucks.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

telemike said:


> Look for a used 4wd sportsmobile. I haven't looked in years but they used to be relatively cheap if not common.
> 
> I you buy a tacoma, get a shell for it and you'll have room for mom, kids, and lots of stuff where it is a little less likely to disappear while your shopping.


Holy crap, those Sportsmobiles look awesome. Unfortunately, they're a wee bit overkill for what I need/can handle right now. If I switch to getting a third and truly dedicated camping vehicle, I will check those out.


----------



## Esses (May 10, 2012)

I got a Eurovan Weekender a month ago and am stoked. It's pretty pimped out for camping and it's still small enough to drive around town. Not the best for off road, but I'm going to put a small lift on it to manage rutted fire roads. I have a 4 runner if I need 4wd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

Eurovan weekender. Happy to chat at length about this. We have a full camper which is too tight for sleeping 4. The weekender has a queen bed downstairs which is much, much better for spending the night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2017)

EarthRoamer


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

vans are jsut so much useful than Suvs imo.

I got a dodge grand caravan because it's the only model where middle seats and back seats fold in to floor. to do this, the middle seats are compromised for comfort though. I get 3 guys + 3 bikesin van easily.

for california it's gotten me to backpacking dirt roads, camping, and biking everywhere. sometimes i hit stuff but who cares, it's a beater van i bought used for cheap.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Mercedes sprinter van. The possibilities with that are endless is you have a deep wallet.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Good list so far...some of these are a bit burly for every other day vehicle but drool.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

4 door long bed Tacoma 4xx4 sport edition. Family friendly.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

An additional dimension to consider would be adding a hardshell rooftop tent to the vehicle. They have definitely come a long way and the new iKamper (available in September) sleeps 4. I don't personally own a rooftop tent but have been drooling over them for quite some time... especially when my friend rolls up and has his camp (aka rtt tent) set up in 60 seconds.


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

Tacoma Habitat | AT Overland

tacoma + habitat looks awesome. I'm considering one for my first gen double cab for road trippin and weekend camping. don't want to give up offroad ability or sacrifice toyota reliability to get the big interior of a van...


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

griz said:


> EarthRoamer


Half a mil!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Finch Platte said:


> Nissan reliability sucks.


This old myth again? They have one (almost) common issue and it is easily rectified. Aftermarket transmission cooler. No worse than Toyota. They have more power than Toyota too.

Let it rest already.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Just get one of these:


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

For CA, I'd get an old Land Cruiser.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

diesel or gas? ford transit or the prerequisite sprinter....nissan nv for the darkhorse. quigley does a lot of 4x4 van conversions from the factory. what's your budget? the more i think i really wanna van i think i'd just get a pop up camper for my full size 4x4 truck (a nissan). and yes i own a tacoma too!


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a SUV and I've been thinking about this as well. Right now, I'm leaning towards a Honda Ridgeline.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't really know about gas yet but my hunch is unleaded. The truck option would be my choice but how would doing a road trip to say Oregon be for people having to sit in the back? Doesn't sound ideal to me.

I'm thinking customized 4x van of some kind. Maybe truck though.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

I bought an older one owner low mileage conversion van and removed the seats ect. Made it into a camper van that is very comfy and useful. Gets decent mileage plenty of space, can fit in regular parking space. I can also remove everything in 1/2 hour then I have a cargo van. Best of both worlds and not a lot of money.


----------



## TrungLam (Jul 15, 2012)

The Vanual | Complete Guide to Living the Van Life


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

palerider said:


> I bought an older one owner low mileage conversion van and removed the seats ect. Made it into a camper van that is very comfy and useful. Gets decent mileage plenty of space, can fit in regular parking space. I can also remove everything in 1/2 hour then I have a cargo van. Best of both worlds and not a lot of money.


That is perfect... What is the model?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Its a 1999 chevy express 1500 gladiator. They easily go 200,000+ miles properly maintained. Ford and dodge also made similar type vehicles. Mine has small lift kit, posi, & larger tires. I can go anywhere a sane person would care to go without the expense of a 4x4 van. The raised roof makes it so much more useable when camping. Look around your area they are always for sale.


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

squashyo said:


> I don't really know about gas yet but my hunch is unleaded. The truck option would be my choice but how would doing a road trip to say Oregon be for people having to sit in the back? Doesn't sound ideal to me.
> 
> I'm thinking customized 4x van of some kind. Maybe truck though.


A four door tacoma is plenty comfortable for those in the back....at least that my guess, I always drive.


----------



## turfnsurf (Nov 24, 2007)

Ride in style with the fam like this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turfnsurf (Nov 24, 2007)

But seriously, a truck will be your good friend forever. 
Mine is a 7.3 Diesel Power-stroke that has seat belts for 6, can hold over 20 bikes on a big shuttle day, gets 19 mpg commuting and 12 mpg with a self-contained Cabover camper with shower/bath fridge/freezer, oven/stove, etc. 
Which I am currently using on an mtb road trip to Auburn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

enicma said:


> Tacoma Habitat | AT Overland
> 
> tacoma + habitat looks awesome. I'm considering one for my first gen double cab for road trippin and weekend camping. don't want to give up offroad ability or sacrifice toyota reliability to get the big interior of a van...


They're making one for the Ford 150 too. More space is always good. Long bed version should be announced in May in Flagstaff, short bed version to follow after that.


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

expeditionportal.com


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

*Travel Vans. Any advice?*

Yeahhhhhhhh!


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

*Travel Vans. Any advice?*

Honda Element


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

TheMachinist said:


> This old myth again? They have one (almost) common issue and it is easily rectified. Aftermarket transmission cooler. No worse than Toyota. They have more power than Toyota too.
> 
> Let it rest already.


Consumer Reports puts Nissan pretty far down on the ol' reliability scale.


----------



## tunajuice (May 20, 2009)

squashyo said:


> I am thinking about getting a new car that leans on travel and bikes. There was a big Tacoma bump going on but I don't think that will work as there may be times when I am hauling wife and 2 kids to near and far locations. I am looking to step up from a traditional mini van which served me well to something that is more travel/camping friendly, can maybe do a bit more off road, but yet doesn't get 2 miles per the gallon. I would look at getting a more RV type vehicle but this car will also be something I need to drive around town (it will be our second car). I can't see hauling an mini RV just to go ride Demo or pick up some cheese at Trader Joes, for example.
> 
> Does something like this exist? Any suggestions?


under full sail at Hendy


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

something like this drives past me daily..it is so cool it hurts.

it is a diesel rig. it really is the best option for me.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

palerider said:


> I bought an older one owner low mileage conversion van and removed the seats ect. Made it into a camper van that is very comfy and useful. Gets decent mileage plenty of space, can fit in regular parking space. I can also remove everything in 1/2 hour then I have a cargo van. Best of both worlds and not a lot of money.


Nice. I've done two big 7ish months, and many 3ish months crosstreks out of simple cargo vans. Maneuverable, affordable, tuff/capable, some what incognito, and can easily park/sleep in the city.

I've now got the bug to do another big trip again (spring summer 2018) and have started looking at what's out there. I've noticed that the late 90's through early 2000's conversion vans are cheaper and have way fewer miles on them than their cargo equivalent. Not to mention less beat up.

One concern going conversion is the windows. Between 2-3 bikes and my climbing gear I can have a lot of value sitting idle at the trailhead on say a 10 day backpack trip. Not sure if that's an issue for you or not but wonder how you get along with the windows for outfitting it, offroad flex etc? Also what kind of actual mpg's are you getting?


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes these vans are much lower mile and less beat on than reg cargo vans. As for the windows I use that thin plastic sheet called corplast, and cut templates that simply wedge in the window frames, blocks all light, and use velcro to attach them on outside of windows in hot climates as the big black windows are like heaters. As for leaving your vehicle for 10 days unattended at a trailhead is asking for vandalism / theft if you ask me. I try to camp in remote spots and only use van for weekends and week long trips. Mileage is 15-17+ hywy.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

squashyo said:


> Good list so far...some of these are a bit burly for every other day vehicle but drool.


VW vanagan with 4wd conversion


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Probably not quite what you are looking but I've got a '79 pathfinder 4x4 conversion with 17k original miles. Lift clears 44" tires. It has been sitting for years at my dad's shop and now his house; runs but needs a tune up.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

c-wal said:


> Probably not quite what you are looking but I've got a '79 pathfinder 4x4 conversion with 17k original miles. Lift clears 44" tires. It has been sitting for years at my dad's shop and now his house; runs but needs a tune up.


Dig it but wife and kids wouldn't be too keen on that I thinks.


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah my wife has never been a fan of it either...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

squashyo said:


> Dig it but wife and kids wouldn't be too keen on that I thinks.


Clears 44 inch but sits on 27 inch with steel rims. Sweet!


----------



## c-wal (Jan 23, 2004)

The current wheels/tires are just spares...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I really want Mercedes Sprinter 4x4. Short wheelbase, low roof, crew cab. Trying to convince my spouse, who hates the idea of a large van parked in our driveway, or in front of house.

6-cyl diesel, up to 20mpg, and fits in regular parking spots.. mostly.. but not in regular garages.

I wish they sold MB Metris 4wd with diesel around here. Would be another option - surprisingly more interior space than my Odyssey, for about same external dimensions.

But Sprinter would be the perfect ski/bike/climb/camp/kayak trip mobile, as well as almost a daily driver capable.. I would rather get something cheap and tiny for a second car..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wanted to make sure you guys knew about the Car and Biker forum on this site.

Car & Biker - Mtbr.com

We discuss this subject a lot. Ideal vehicle!!


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

All wheel drive Chevy Astro


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

Axe said:


> I really want Mercedes Sprinter 4x4. Short wheelbase, low roof, crew cab. Trying to convince my spouse, who hates the idea of a large van parked in our driveway, or in front of house.
> 
> 6-cyl diesel, up to 20mpg, and fits in regular parking spots.. mostly.. but not in regular garages.
> 
> ...


Being able to stand up inside the van makes the difference on bad weather days. Don't get me wrong - I drool over the 4x4 MB diesels, but being able to cook standing up without craning your neck is one of the bonuses of a pop top.

Also, an e-bike makes a great car alternative if you sell your daily driver and go the van route. My commute is pretty short, and the grocery store is around the corner. But if I had to drop the kids off on a longer commute to work, I'd think about one of the cargo box e-bikes or one of the Yubas with the monkey bar rack and e-assist.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

has this become the norcal overland show us ur rig thread? want(ed) a sprinter badly...my buddy who has owned a few doesn't really like the newer motors doe.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

AKD said:


> Being able to stand up inside the van makes the difference on bad weather days. Don't get me wrong - I drool over the 4x4 MB diesels, but being able to cook standing up without craning your neck is one of the bonuses of a pop top.
> 
> Also, an e-bike makes a great car alternative if you sell your daily driver and go the van route. My commute is pretty short, and the grocery store is around the corner. But if I had to drop the kids off on a longer commute to work, I'd think about one of the cargo box e-bikes or one of the Yubas with the monkey bar rack and e-assist.


Sprinter has the tall roof option, good enough for average height people like myself, but with 4x4 lifted body that does not make it to too many public parking spaces.

Not sure about ebikes, but was looking at Zero motorcycles. If those drop in price some further, an interesting and fun commute option.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

nativeson said:


> has this become the norcal overland show us ur rig thread? want(ed) a sprinter badly...my buddy who has owned a few doesn't really like the newer motors doe.


Heard that - monitoring some forums. It being a commercial van, plenty of mileage and use reported. But then, I would not be doing deliveries on it.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Axe said:


> Heard that - monitoring some forums. It being a commercial van, plenty of mileage and use reported. But then, I would not be doing deliveries on it.


Drove behind 4x4 sprinter van with high body. That thing was really tall, to the point where it would seem scary to drive in cross winds.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

These guys do great work. Not cheap but nothing good ever is. Sorta. lol

Tom was at TDS this weekend.
Freedom Vans | Van Conversions and Services

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/lauren-greggs-custom-ford-transit-van-2016.html


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

zorg said:


> Drove behind 4x4 sprinter van with high body. That thing was really tall, to the point where it would seem scary to drive in cross winds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


the newer vans have a crosswind assist....https://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/tech...eoId-55a6efe513247410VgnVCM100000ccec1e35RCRD


----------



## carnitas (Jan 30, 2004)

tunajuice said:


> under full sail at Hendy


Sweet! I opted for the almost free TinTop and DIY subaru engine.....








But all the bike racks came with the chassis!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

JCWages said:


> These guys do great work. Not cheap but nothing good ever is. Sorta. lol
> 
> Tom was at TDS this weekend.
> Freedom Vans | Van Conversions and Services
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

squashyo said:


> That looks awesome!


What do you want? That's what it boils down to? You did the minivan route and seem ready for something new.

You want a conversion van? truck? Suv? Wagon?

Europe is peppered with this little transport vans that are ideal for the bike life. But we don't have em. The Ford Transport Connect and that lil Nissan cargo van are starting to make their way here.

Nissan NV200 Review | Auto Express


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

fc said:


> What do you want? That's what it boils down to? You did the minivan route and seem ready for something new.
> 
> You want a conversion van? truck? Suv? Wagon?
> 
> ...


I am taking it slow but what I want in a vehicle that I can stand in, can convert to a camper vehicle easily, is comfortable for long haul trips with the family, that can be driven as an all around vehicle (and one that the wife can drive without paranoia), can handle a little off road (think Pinecrest shuttles), isn't totally ugly or rape-van looking, and yet, somehow, does not completely break the bank.

The Sprinter seems the closest but I would likely have to do the customizing myself. STill shopping.

Still working on a strategy and still looking around for options.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the smallest sprinter. Short wheel base and short roof. My conversion is going very slowly.

I can walk around inside it, but I have to bend over. Everyone else in my family can stand up. Even the small one creates paranoia for my wife, but she doesn't really practice.

Given how slow my conversion is going I often look enviously at some of newer outdoor travel trailers. https://taxaoutdoors.com/

This guy is selling turn key conversions for the NV200. https://www.reconcampers.com/


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

squashyo said:


> I am taking it slow but what I want in a vehicle that I can stand in, can convert to a camper vehicle easily, is comfortable for long haul trips with the family, that can be driven as an all around vehicle (and one that the wife can drive without paranoia), can handle a little off road (think Pinecrest shuttles), isn't totally ugly or rape-van looking, and yet, somehow, does not completely break the bank.
> 
> The Sprinter seems the closest but I would likely have to do the customizing myself. STill shopping.
> 
> Still working on a strategy and still looking around for options.


So you're not getting a Tacoma? Good. 

I was hanging around with the Fiveten Crew and they were raving about their new ProMaster van. Baller and around $30+k


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

i like dis one Quigley's Nissan NV 4x4 Conversion - Performance - Truck Trend









head to OR. quigley conversions in stock New Commercial Ford Sales | Inventory | Newberg, OR | Newberg Ford


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

fc said:


> So you're not getting a Tacoma? Good.
> 
> I was hanging around with the Fiveten Crew and they were raving about their new ProMaster van. Baller and around $30+k
> 
> ...


I had a Tacoma and it was awesome. But now I want something a little more versatile. That van is cool but the lack of windows gives it a (sorry for lack of a better word) rapey vibe but a good theft prevention angle.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

fc said:


> The Ford Transport Connect and that lil Nissan cargo van are starting to make their way here.


Bigly. Check these out.
















If AWD is your thing, perhaps a late-model Honda Element witht a Ursa Minor Vehicles conversion with the Fifth Element interior.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

JayPee said:


> Bigly. Check these out.
> 
> View attachment 1136367
> 
> ...


Serious contenders here!


----------



## ericm979 (Sep 25, 2013)

squashyo said:


> I am taking it slow but what I want in a vehicle that I can stand in, can convert to a camper vehicle easily, is comfortable for long haul trips with the family, that can be driven as an all around vehicle (and one that the wife can drive without paranoia), can handle a little off road (think Pinecrest shuttles), isn't totally ugly or rape-van looking, and yet, somehow, does not completely break the bank.
> 
> The Sprinter seems the closest but I would likely have to do the customizing myself. STill shopping.
> 
> Still working on a strategy and still looking around for options.


The Eurovan Weekender or Camper would fit the requirements. The Weekender is shorter and lighter so it skews towards the easy to drive. But it lacks the sink and stove and 18" of length in the Camper. The Eurovans are now 15+ years old for the newest and they're from the bad years of VW quality. Mostly evident in the switch gear. Many EV owners carry a spare ignition switch just in case. 2001 and on have the best engine. We're no longer camping so I have a 2001 Weekender I need to sell. Check out CaveVan for some ideas what can be done for Weekenders/Campers and the ev_update yahoo mail group for support.

For Sprinter/Transit/Promaster conversions check out Outside Van or Van Specialities. Not cheap and a full size van is more of a hassle to drive in town. But they're newer and roomier. Each of those models has at least one forum for owners with lots of home conversions going on.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

squashyo said:


> I had a Tacoma and it was awesome. But now I want something a little more versatile. That van is cool but the lack of windows gives it a (sorry for lack of a better word) rapey vibe but a good theft prevention angle.


I know for mercedes sprinters, you can get one with full cabin windows. Just know it's added weight and less security. You also start to lose the stealth ability to sneak into commercial parking.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pick up plus popup camper*

You can put a pop top on a pickup truck and remove it quite easily. Most manufacturers make them for both small pickups and full size pickups. They also make them in long bed, extended cab, and four door versions. If you get regular four corners jacks they remove pretty easily.

Mine is a Four Wheel, the prime light weight off road camper but there are other types available also. The really hot one right now is the Haulmark camper. I've never seen one but there seems to be less potential for leakage, a perennial problem in campers.

I've had mine for 25 years, two trucks, and 3+ years of nights spent skiing, hiking, paddling, and, of course, mountain biking.

They are often available on Craig's list and ebay and are cheapest in the fall after the hunting seasons are mostly done. However, no truck less than a 1 ton or greater is capable of carrying any kind of camper, even one as light as the Four Wheel, without suspension work and high load range tires. I use Air Lift 3500 pound air bags with an onboard compressor but there are much cheaper alternatives. The new truck is also a big diesel that gets remarkable mileage (for a camper) and has the power of a locomotive. My older V6 Tacoma would be hard pressed to carry a camper on steep roads.

The Southwest entrance station at Lassen Volcanic National Park - Telemark heaven









Camping along the Burr Trail east of Boulder, Utah


----------



## hurtssogood (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^That and a solid used 7.3 F250 is what you want.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

So when you get your Mercedes Sprinter van serviced. Do they treat you like a Mercedes customer at the dealer or like a delivery driver?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> something like this drives past me daily..it is so cool it hurts.
> 
> it is a diesel rig. it really is the best option for me.
> 
> View attachment 1134914


I agree, although mine would be just a tad bit tamer for my use.

A few friends have them over the years and its seems the shorter version is much easier to deal with if your drive more frequently. I've seen some really nice DIY build as well.

I have been looking for a few years now as well, Dodge ProMaster is interesting as well.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

hurtssogood said:


> ^^^That and a solid used 7.3 F250 is what you want.


While I find this to be rather awesome, I would prefer a car that I can access the rear from the cab. Quicker getaway. This is pretty sweet though.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

squashyo said:


> While I find this to be rather awesome, I would prefer a car that I can access the rear from the cab. Quicker getaway. This is pretty sweet though.


yes! van just seems mo stealth. this flippin thread makin me wanna go van route again in the future. just kinda waitin for more companies to make off the shelf 4wd or awd cargo vans. thought i read somewhere that the ford transit will be awd in 2020.


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

ericm979 said:


> The Eurovan Weekender or Camper would fit the requirements. The Weekender is shorter and lighter so it skews towards the easy to drive. But it lacks the sink and stove and 18" of length in the Camper. The Eurovans are now 15+ years old for the newest and they're from the bad years of VW quality. Mostly evident in the switch gear. Many EV owners carry a spare ignition switch just in case. 2001 and on have the best engine. We're no longer camping so I have a 2001 Weekender I need to sell. Check out CaveVan for some ideas what can be done for Weekenders/Campers and the ev_update yahoo mail group for support.


We've got the EVC. I'd trade it for a weekender in a heartbeat. Pretty easy to throw a camp stove in the cargo space. The sink and water tank/sprayer are nice (trailhead showers wherever you are!) but the "downstairs" bed is cramped for two adults, so the EVC is really a 2-3 person vehicle. Our kids are small (4), but we'll be adding a tent and cot to the trip gear list in short order so everyone can sleep with a little shoulder room.

The maintenance headaches are real. Our AC blew up (traversing Sacramento on a 103 degree day), and it was a $3,500 fix (everything had to be replaced). And I just spent three hours swapping the vehicle battery, as some smart VW engineer put the very, very fragile fuse box and relays directly in front of the battery retention clip screw (plenty of room to either side, but that would be too easy).

Even so, I'm looking forward to taking this thing out again (it's been a long, long ski season). Drives pretty easy, good acceleration even for a 5,000 pound van driven by a Jetta engine/transmission, and the kiddos love it more than I do.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Rad vans!!!!!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/van-conversions-lets-see-them-1021494.html


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

fc said:


> So when you get your Mercedes Sprinter van serviced. Do they treat you like a Mercedes customer at the dealer or like a delivery driver?


If you bought 1 mercedes S class from them..your service is probably shittier then the guy who just picked up 6 mercedes sprinters and a C class for his company.

With that perspective in place..considering how a sprinter is more expensive then a CLA, I'd imagine the service to not be much different. aka..rush you in, take your money, and throw you out.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

2clue said:


> If you bought 1 mercedes S class from them..your service is probably shittier then the guy who just picked up 6 mercedes sprinters and a C class for his company.
> 
> With that perspective in place..considering how a sprinter is more expensive then a CLA, I'd imagine the service to not be much different. aka..rush you in, take your money, and throw you out.


You making all that up or real experience?


----------



## hurtssogood (Jul 21, 2008)

2clue said:


> If you bought 1 mercedes S class from them..your service is probably shittier then the guy who just picked up 6 mercedes sprinters and a C class for his company.
> 
> With that perspective in place..considering how a sprinter is more expensive then a CLA, I'd imagine the service to not be much different. aka..rush you in, take your money, and throw you out.


The service on those things is ridiculous, especially at a dealer. Like $800 to fix a radio antenna that was placed right above the windshield where all the snow accumulated on the roof slides down after every single snowstorm. The shedding snow also takes out the wipers, which of course are proprietary to Mercedes. Seriously, every part on that thing is specific for Sprinters and seems designed just to prevent people from doing their own maintenance. After driving several for a few different jobs, no way I would ever buy one.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Heard every diesel Sprinter has a fatal flaw too in the particulate filter.

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/fatal-flaw-mercedes-benz-sprinters-tom-robertson

I've talked to otherwise happy owners that said this issue makes it not worth it to do the diesel route for this type of vehicle. Save on mileage but have to pay this bill too soon.

fc


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

fc said:


> Yeahhhhhhhh!


How are these things when you have to get up to take a leak in the middle of the night? I have always been interested but the prospect of descending a 6' ladder when I'm half asleep actually concerns me a bit. God forbid I get drunk and pass out in there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

ohmygato said:


> How are these things when you have to get up to take a leak in the middle of the night? I have always been interested but the prospect of descending a 6' ladder when I'm half asleep actually concerns me a bit. God forbid I get drunk and pass out in there.


They suck in that regard. I always have to go in the middle of the night!

I'm thinking pee bottle or hose plumbing system to route sewage to the squatters.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Problem solved:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

^^^


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ohmygato said:


> How are these things when you have to get up to take a leak in the middle of the night?.


 Don't get up.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)




----------



## oaklandish (May 7, 2011)

squashyo said:


> I had a Tacoma and it was awesome. But now I want something a little more versatile. That van is cool but the lack of windows gives it a (sorry for lack of a better word) rapey vibe but a good theft prevention angle.


I hear what you are saying man. A riding buddy has one in white and his teenage daughters call it the "rape van." I think the color has everything to do with this stigma. Not just the lack of windows... which he has added.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Why do you need four wheel drive? Put some decent off-road/on-road tires on it. Better mileage, opens up more options, less weight... etc.

I can see a few people needing four wheel drive from a van, are you one of those few? Or buying into the marketing? Honest question to ask yourself. Tires trump 4wd in snow, and forest roads don't require 4wd. Sure, it looks cool...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> Why do you need four wheel drive?


Chain requirements on I80 and steep driveways in Truckee, mostly. 
Some loose fireroads on the way to good climbing spots. 
Part time system with a low range in Sprinter is perfect. No need for AWD.

My current Rclass is RWD, and van FWD, for the exact reasoning you just presented, and it turned out to be a mild annoyance on occasions. Also, some extra ground clearance can be useful.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like you have it figured out. When I was looking for a new vehicle, doing research, I was surprised by how much myth I had in my head about 4WD/AWD.

P


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

Mr.P said:


> Why do you need four wheel drive? Put some decent off-road/on-road tires on it. Better mileage, opens up more options, less weight... etc.
> 
> I can see a few people needing four wheel drive from a van, are you one of those few? Or buying into the marketing? Honest question to ask yourself. Tires trump 4wd in snow, and forest roads don't require 4wd. Sure, it looks cool...


who wants to put chains on when it's dumpin snow? remote camp spots, deep sand, loose rocks, boulders, whateves....looks coo yeh, i really use my vehicles. although we did make it up mills peak fireroad in a buddy's prius.


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

nativeson said:


> who wants to put chains on when it's dumpin snow?


This. We don't take our Eurovan to the snow. When repairing that beast gets too expensive, the next van is going to be 4wd/awd so it can be a winter base camp too.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

AKD said:


> This. We don't take our Eurovan to the snow. When repairing that beast gets too expensive, the next van is going to be 4wd/awd so it can be a winter base camp too.


right...we don't have a ski lease so you'd imagine that a van you can crash in will eventually pay dividends (tamarack lodge got hella my $$$ this season). both sides of tahoe were a complete poop show w/kook drivers, stopping in the middle of the road, leaving chains anywhere, and the pothole fest. i've been going to tahoe since the 70's (i'm 42 now) and like most haven't seen it this bad.

akd...i lurked the teton gravity forum all winter, pretty sure you're there too. we live about 10 minutes from the beach near moss landing, i got 41 ski days in this season. when i go up to tahoe i usually stay for a bit because it is kinda far.

maybe try n shred squaw next friday!!! and in the next few weeks possibly ride prosser on a dual sport then go ski...CA's so rad, but miserable w/traffic and infrastructure at the same time. who knows how long CA winters are really gonna produce snow for the next 10-20 years at least my 4wd van will be paid off.


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

nativeson said:


> right...we don't have a ski lease so you'd imagine that a van you can crash in will eventually pay dividends (tamarack lodge got hella my $$$ this season). both sides of tahoe were a complete poop show w/kook drivers, stopping in the middle of the road, leaving chains anywhere, and the pothole fest. i've been going to tahoe since the 70's (i'm 42 now) and like most haven't seen it this bad.
> 
> akd...i lurked the teton gravity forum all winter, pretty sure you're there too. we live about 10 minutes from the beach near moss landing, i got 41 ski days in this season. when i go up to tahoe i usually stay for a bit because it is kinda far.
> 
> maybe try n shred squaw next friday!!! and in the next few weeks possibly ride prosser on a dual sport then go ski...CA's so rad, but miserable w/traffic and infrastructure at the same time. who knows how long CA winters are really gonna produce snow for the next 10-20 years at least my 4wd van will be paid off.


Hah, yeah, driving up 80 this winter was a junk show until late February. Excellent timing for us to have the kiddos in ski team every single weekend. And my avatar is the same over on TGR, with slightly different initials (FKD...).

The van is more of a base camp for farther-flung adventures. Taking it out to the east side this weekend for what may or may not be a corn harvest. Then it's time to throw on the bike rack and explore Mendocino, Quincy, and Montana de Oro over the summer.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> Why do you need four wheel drive? Put some decent off-road/on-road tires on it. Better mileage, opens up more options, less weight... etc.
> 
> I can see a few people needing four wheel drive from a van, are you one of those few? Or buying into the marketing? Honest question to ask yourself. Tires trump 4wd in snow, and forest roads don't require 4wd. Sure, it looks cool...


Actually, funny thing is I only thought this to be a valuable addition so I can use it in a pinch for shuttling Pinecrest (and beyond). I tried to use my mini van there one season and almost destroyed the poor thing.


----------



## NRP (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah that fire road up to the Pinecrest Peak staging area is rough AF. My GF made it up there with a 2wd pickup without issue though.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

NRP said:


> Yeah that fire road up to the Pinecrest Peak staging area is rough AF. My GF made it up there with a 2wd pickup without issue though.


Oh, I made it a few times too...but the van was really never the same after that.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

squashyo...we've got a squeaky wheel complaining about this thread being in the wrong forum...somebody might have to move it :madman::madman::madman:


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Lame. This thread is great for NorCal. I'll post photos and thoughts on my Four Wheel Camper pop up on a Ford Truck unless you move the thread, in which case, never mind.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2017)

ronski said:


> Lame. This thread is great for NorCal. I'll post photos and thoughts on my Four Wheel Camper pop up on a Ford Truck unless you move the thread, in which case, never mind.


I'm not moving it...fc will have to


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

*Travel Vans. Any advice?*

Well maybe squashyo needs to rename to "best travel vans for norcal. Any advice?"


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

OS-KR said:


> Well maybe squashyo needs to rename to "best travel vans for norcal. Any advice?"


Make sure they cost at least $100k and use them as your daily driver.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

JayPee said:


> Make sure they cost at least $100k and use them as your daily driver.


Hey, I said norcal, not bay area !!


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm going for one of these....70's shaggin wagon.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

griz said:


> I'm not moving it...fc will have to


Ha, ha... no way.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Some pretty amazing builds from our fellow mountain bikers and they are documenting every step of the way.

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/bu...b-splitboarding-dream-adventures-1025345.html


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is a good idea to post in that forum too. Way more options knowledge there in Car and Biker forum


----------



## tshred (Dec 1, 2004)

squashyo said:


> Good list so far...some of these are a bit burly for every other day vehicle but drool.


I don't like writing in forums much but I write this to save you some time and possibly $:

SMB's are sweet. We use ours almost everyday...Bought a low milage used 4x4 2005 EB350 at a crazy price. Rode terribly. Put Deaver Springs SMB kit on it and problem solved. Issue with early SMB's is the factory did nothing to seal the cuts they made for 4wd, propane, plumbing etc and it becomes a mouse nest if you live in or near the woods...or have mice anywhere near your house. I'm not sure how the new ones are but they are unaffordable. There are many great options out there and you can pretty much have anything done to a vehicle if you write the check.

Some things to consider: Who & How much are you carrying, and where. 
If you really want a 4x4 SMB style vehicle with a pop top this is the route I would take if doing it again:
Buy a used EB350 Diesel, either 6L or 7.3. Get the engine "bulletproofed" look up bulletproof diesel online for more info. Then check out coloradocampervan.com. Their pop tops go up 40"(10 more than SMB). They also have a high roof top that extends your cabin another 10". Also they install a metal subframe in the roof of your van that stiffens it up significantly. Then if you still want 4x4 either have CCV do it or send it to ujointoffroad.com in NC...They can do anything 4x that you want. 
The interior is up to you if you're handy.
Enjoy.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I find it rather funny that someone complained. Of all the things in the world, this thread being in the wrong place actually disjointed someone. 

Thanks tshred...I'll check it out.

I saw a 4x4 Sprinter with a pop top conversion on the road yesterday and holy smoke it was the one. I chased the driver down and he said it was awesome...but really expensive. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2017)

squashyo said:


> I find it rather funny that someone complained. Of all the things in the world, this thread being in the wrong place actually disjointed someone.


Easy squashyo...I handled it. I might get banned but, I handled it


----------



## mtbrdan (Jun 1, 2004)

Wouldn't want to spoil all the rest of the awesome content on this forum as of late.


----------



## MtotheF (Aug 3, 2005)

Someone has to pee in the cornflakes here at some point, so here goes.

Unless you have a ton of money and/or really love trying to work on diesel engines, Sprinters are kind of lame. We had a couple as demo vans (v6, 2008 vintage), and both of them experienced frequent fuel delivery problems, as well as a couple transmission failures and ultimately an engine grenading (admittedly, at around 300k miles). For myself, separate from this (because they still represented something that I thought I really needed) i purchased a low roof 2013 Sprinter new off the lot. The sliding side door rattled slightly from new, and neither myself nor the dealer were ever able to fix that. It was kinda "porpoiselike" when cornering on bumpy roads. The fuel economy (diesel) was never as good as Sprinter nerds say (20.5 mpg for the life of the vehicle). And it experienced three major problems with the fuel delivery during 60k miles, fortunately all under warranty. After failure number three (DEF injector failure, resulting in burned up particulate filter), I limped it home from Mexico, the dealer fixed it, and two weeks later I drove it from one Ford dealer to the next until finding the right gas ecoboost low roof Transit. Traded the grey pig in and never looked back.

Sprinter pro: Nice driving seat/steering wheel/pedal ergos. Dealers are snooty and expensive but they treated warranty work well and without question. Super duper easy oil changes, like easier than any vehicle anywhere else ever. Too bad you have to use THIRTEEN quarts of Mobil 1 synthetic. Ouch.

Transit pro: SOMUCHMOREPOWER! Doors don't rattle. Handles circles around the Sprinter. Brakes are better. Transmission is better. 58k miles and nothing has broken yet. 87 octane pump gas. 19mpg for the life of the vehicle so far, tripping traction control lights the whole way...

ALL tall vans get blown around a lot in crosswinds. Some people don't mind that. ALL tall vans will fail to fit in most indoor parking structures. Some people don't mind that either. Personally, I don't need to stand up in a van, but it's nice to have somewhere to sleep when the weather gets bad. There are tons and tons of old Ford E vans and Chevy vans for sale for close to nothing these days, and if it isn't going to be a daily driver, they are a mighty cheap way to get a rolling roof over yer head.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Saw this Nissan at the rose garden yesterday. It is a big boy and it looked sweet. It was set up to transport people mainly. Get Low Nissan NV Cargo NV3500 HD Price Quotes at CarPriceSecrets.com It was the SL model with more windows than the one shown.


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Have you considered a trailer? Like a modified military Humvee trailer or pre-built off-road type? Typically you get a rooftop tent on the trailer and whatever amenities and storage below.

The downside of a van is that if you go camping you have to drive your bed around if you do anything other than stay put. This in some places may lose you your spot. The trailer can be parked and you can pull it with a posh diesel SUV or whatever truck. I suppose you may not like pulling a trailer which would be a deal breaker.

Off-Road Trailer Buyer's Guide - | TAP Into Adventure!









_MK


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm not saying that isn't cool but sort of want something more centralized? I want to be able to access my cockpit from the back unit and visa versa. But i see the benefits there.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

squashyo said:


> access my cockpit from the back unit.


Pervert.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

MK_ said:


> Off-Road Trailer Buyer's Guide - | TAP Into Adventure!


For that much $$ I can just sleep in a tent. Which is what I do.

What I am looking for is keeping bikes and other gear comfortably inside my car. Also less hassle with setting up and breaking camp, storing and preparing for trips and so on..


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

FWIW, a buddy of mine is selling a Merc Sprinter kitted out specifically for bike racers/adventure touring. No bathroom, but room to store tons of bikes, solar panels, fridge, stove, beds, etc...I've asked FC and JC if I can post it here, but if anyone is interested send me a pm...I'd love to buy it if I could get my better half on board...


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Axe said:


> Pervert.


Would be nice to have easy access to essential behind the driver seat. I'm looking for some kind of reach around.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Lot's of good ideas here. All the options are a compromise in one way or another. Here's a few quick thoughts and a snapshot of the camper I use.

Trailers: Big advantage is the ability to drop the trailer and still drive and explore. However I dislike driving trailers, and they are limited to 55MPH in Cali. That's a deal breaker for me anyway.

Sprinter: Excellent utility and space, but potentially expensive and maintenance and reliability has very mixed reviews. ($$). I feel like I'm delivering bread or something when in one. I found them to be pretty so so comfort-wise and power is ok but not great. Not a great daily driver. Great for stealth camping.

Vans: All over the map and some fun choices. Anything VW is a deal breaker for me. The newer Nissan and Ford posted above may offer some good choices. Potentially better driving than many of the earlier van 4x4/camper conversions.

Pop Up Camper (I have a Four Wheel Camper "Hawk" model): Biggest disadvantage is that most are fairly small inside unless you commit to full build of a frame mounted unit, which has it's own disadvantages, such as cost and it's a fairly permanent build. Also, no walk through access from cab to camper. Not great for stealth camping since you pop the top up to use. Some great advantages though:

-easy to replace just the truck
-easy to replace (or sell) just the camper
-excellent resale value, a rarity in the RV world
-stick it on a Ford 3.5 ecoboost or similar and it will haul ass, unlike most of the options posted here. (be sure to get the heavy duty payload or spec a high payload build)
-no expensive conversion needed like with a Sprinter
-fairly easy to remove and use your truck as a truck
-very very comfortable if you select the right truck to haul it
-built for off road use. Camper design is proven for rugged trail use
-they make various size units for anything form Tacomas to full size super duty long bed crew cabs
-pretty easy as a daily driver, but ideally you would drop the camper for long term daily use

I should add that this is still very new to me so no long term views yet...

ronski


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm intrigued by the pop-up camper idea. Two key questions tho: do they make them for short-bed trucks, and how are they to take on/off, really?



ronski said:


> View attachment 1137510
> 
> 
> Lot's of good ideas here. All the options are a compromise in one way or another. Here's a few quick thoughts and a snapshot of the camper I use.
> ...


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes they make them for several different size beds and different trucks. To get it off you have to attach the 4 camper jacks to the corners, release 4 bolts inside the camper which are a little awkward to get to, then crank it up. Use a power drill to do the work. You can then lower it on to a simple rolling platform that you build or leave it in place. The pro's that installed it at the factory took about 20 minutes to install it. I'm slower so far. Bottom line, not something you want to do every day but not too bad. Most people don't drive around with the jacks on. They add weight and are asking to get torn off. Many people buy used but they are hard to find and get snatched up immediately.

Home - Four Wheel Campers | Low Profile, Light Weight, Pop-up Truck Campers

https://www.allterraincampers.com/

Hallmark RV | The Best Pop-Up Truck Camper


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron can you store a couple bikes in that camper when driving?


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. It's pretty tight. One friend from Tahoe stores his vertically on the back. Some bigger bikes with really wide bars could be a problem.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Ron, thanks for the links. I think this is my future!

Curious if you looked hard at the All Terrain Campers, as they are relatively local in Sacramento. Looks like about $4k less than the 4 Wheel product for a similar build, albeit with an icebox vs a 3-way fridge.

I'd love to see some more photos of your camper 'in the wild' as the season progresses!


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

ATC has a great reputation. From what I can tell, ATC is known for being more accommodating to customizing orders. FWC has a reputation for being a little nicer than ATC. FWC is in Woodland so you can visit both. I liked the Hawk model better than the choices from ATC and I have 2 friends that already have FWC campers. I also have a friend that works for FWC, however, he had left the company when I bought mine, but has since returned. By all means, if anyone is serious, give him a call, he's a rider and long time volunteer for the SBTS. His name is Mike Olds.

Here's couple links of forums where you can get a lot more info. You can back up through the links on these sites for discussions on other types of campers, vans, trailers etc.

Truck Campers - Wander the West

Pop-up Truck Campers - Expedition Portal

The Car and Biker forum right here on MTBR is worth a look too:

Car & Biker - Mtbr.com


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

I was wondering the other day what happen to mike olds? haven't seen him at a trail days


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

Here ya go. Close to you as well. https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/rvs/6131393935.html


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

burpp said:


> I was wondering the other day what happen to mike olds? haven't seen him at a trail days


I've seen him at a few events. I thought he should bring a camper to the races and represent because that is at least part of the target market. Great guy! I don't think he is on MTBR.


----------



## ShogunSX (Feb 22, 2015)

I've got a Chevy Astro AWD. It's a great vehicle for me. I needed something affordable and AWD. I've converted the inside to be a minimalistic camper, it's got a bed with some storage. I don't like to cook inside and never really see the point in having a whole kitchen inside a small van, so the rest of the setup is typical camping gear - my stove, table, water, ez up, etc can be set up quickly outside of the van.










A cheaper alternative to the Sportsmobile is a Chevy Express AWD (hard to find in AWD but possible) or just a regular 2WD Express can be found easily. You can get a pop top for them too and it can sleep 4. Of course the VW's are cool, but overpriced IMO. The sprinters are also very cool, just out of my price range.

Good luck! Van life will change your life!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

Unbelievable...this thread hasn't been moved yet


----------



## DaveBro (Feb 11, 2012)

Finch Platte said:


> Nissan reliability sucks.


Not according to Consumer Reports. Both rate "much better than average" for recent years. Toyota reliability is a myth. Also check the recall record for Tacoma.

And the Nissan actually drives well. According to CR, the Tacoma highs are "off-road ability, braking, acceleration", and lows are "ride, seat comfort, driving position, high step-in".

By contrast, the Frontier highs are "powertrain, acceleration, agility", and lows are "rear seat room, heavy tailgate, turning circle".

So which is the better truck?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

My buddy paid me a visit in his new travel van. Crazy mofo.







taller than tacoma








good visibility








many buttons








car seat friendly








ladder required








taller than most








bike rack ready


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think carseats are designed to be used sideways like that.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

gddyap said:


> I don't think carseats are designed to be used sideways like that.


True. I think they are out of the safety parameters for sure. I could not get down from the truck. Then the mom grabs the baby and just scrambles down.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

DaveBro said:


> Not according to Consumer Reports. Both rate "much better than average" for recent years. Toyota reliability is a myth. Also check the recall record for Tacoma.
> 
> And the Nissan actually drives well. According to CR, the Tacoma highs are "off-road ability, braking, acceleration", and lows are "ride, seat comfort, driving position, high step-in".
> 
> ...


The Toyota?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

ronski said:


> The Toyota?


Was there a question? Lolz.


----------



## DaveBro (Feb 11, 2012)

ronski said:


> The Toyota?


 Sure, if you dislike good ride, handling and seat comfort/position.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

DaveBro said:


> Sure, if you dislike good ride, handling and seat comfort/position.


Consumer Reports... Any mountain bike round ups in recent issues? Need to see which ones have good ride and handling!


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

DaveBro said:


> Sure, if you dislike good ride, handling and seat comfort/position.


nah it drives beautifully, i had one for 5 or 6 years and it was most un truck like on the highway, more like a car, quiet and plush. I had zero problems with it and one very minor recall, i miss it. Surely the nissan and toyota are worlds better than the merc, there are countless horror stories concerning sprinter reliability and a good number needing serious motor work @ 100k miles. The point of these vans is high mileage and owning a long time, it would absolutely suck having to deal with mercedes out of warranty. The old econolines ,if treated well, go forever. So if i hit lotto and ford does a factory 4x4 Transit I'm in


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I have read just about as many horror stories for Tacoma. Not really horrifying though. 

Tacoma is pointless though. Not enough space. It's for college kids.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Axe said:


> I have read just about as many horror stories for Tacoma. Not really horrifying though.
> 
> Tacoma is pointless though. Not enough space. It's for college kids.


lolz.


----------



## prozach0215 (Apr 8, 2015)

Quad cab full size truck with a mid rise bed cap/camper on the back. Build a raised bed half way across truck bed, other half to store bikes. Lots of room under the built up need to store stuff. Have a giant cab and back row of seats for stuff also. 

Mine is can go to full Queen sized raised bed for family trips, bikes can go on the roof or my hitch carrier. Works great and cost almost nothing.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

https://www.tetongravity.com/story/...van-conversion-for-under-6k-including-the-van


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2017)

Axe said:


> Tacoma is pointless though. Not enough space. It's for college kids.


I agree, toyotas are tiny.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

griz said:


> I agree, toyotas are tiny.


Thin but loooong.


----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)

squashyo said:


> https://www.tetongravity.com/story/...van-conversion-for-under-6k-including-the-van


I regret not having done the same. It is not always about money but about attitude


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Wait...so all you people say "I want a Tacoma...but it's too small." You know that Toyota makes a vehicle that adresses EXACTLY that issue right? And it's an awesome truck. I don't understand how people aren't able to make that leap in this discussion.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wait...so all you people say "I want a Tacoma...but it's too small." You know that Toyota makes a vehicle that adresses EXACTLY that issue right? And it's an awesome truck. I don't understand how people aren't able to make that leap in this discussion.


Tundra is still a pickup truck. Not an efficient use of space compared to a van. Don't want it either.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

griz said:


> Unbelievable...this thread hasn't been moved yet


Almost as unbelievable at times is the reading, comprehension or both with where some threads tangent off to. Like someone asking about comfy road touring motorcycles like a HD Road King or Beemer only to have suggestions thrown in for a Vespa w/paneer boxes. 😳

Those Sprinter® and the Sportsmobile™ type units are pretty cool but involve some coin and specific use. I get what squashyo is looking for. Someone mentioned the Awd Astro vans. Although older I think they're a good setup for the right need. I saw one parked at the bottom of the 7-11 trail near China Camp one day. Small lift with A/T tires and setup for bikes. Not sure if it was awd or not but as mentioned a similar setup in 2wd can get a lot of places safely. I think it was one of the members(former maybe?) on here.


----------



## Arctic Pride (Sep 24, 2010)

fc said:


> My buddy paid me a visit in his new travel van. Crazy mofo.


Are they going to renovate the inside? looks like a small studio apartment!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Arctic Pride said:


> Are they going to renovate the inside? looks like a small studio apartment!


for sure. full remodel on that cabin.


----------



## Couch Bike Dude (Apr 17, 2012)

squashyo said:


> I am thinking about getting a new car that leans on travel and bikes. There was a big Tacoma bump going on but I don't think that will work as there may be times when I am hauling wife and 2 kids to near and far locations. I am looking to step up from a traditional mini van which served me well to something that is more travel/camping friendly, can maybe do a bit more off road, but yet doesn't get 2 miles per the gallon. I would look at getting a more RV type vehicle but this car will also be something I need to drive around town (it will be our second car). I can't see hauling an mini RV just to go ride Demo or pick up some cheese at Trader Joes, for example.
> 
> Does something like this exist? Any suggestions?


Josh, I've had three of this type of vehicle over the last 50 years.
A '69 VW microbus, a custom built '85 Dodge van from BiziBodi in Fremont, and a '98 Dodge Durango SLT.
Long story short the Durango is by far the best one and still running strong after 250K miles!!
The Westphalia Pop top was horrible to drive, but great when you got there!









The Van was great to drive to the next hotel and would carry everything easily.
Can't find a picture of the van, but the girls liked it a lot!

The Durango will go any where towing or carrying anything in any weather!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2017)

Any updates squashyo? After our trip to Tahoe, I know you need a new set up...or maybe just clean out your van :yikes::lol::cornut:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

griz said:


> Any updates squashyo? After our trip to Tahoe, I know you need a new set up...or maybe just clean out your van :yikes::lol::cornut:


The Squashyo van... it is legendary around these parts. I think the entire Doobie Brothers CD collection is stashed in there, somewhere.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Still hunting! Found this site today though: https://www.poptopheaven.com/more_info.asp?RM=FC


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

fc said:


> The Squashyo van... it is legendary around these parts. I think the entire Doobie Brothers CD collection is stashed in there, somewhere.


Just shut up and Listen to the Music and ignore the Black Water rolling on the floorboards. On second thought, clean yo van!


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

squashyo said:


> Still hunting! Found this site today though: https://www.poptopheaven.com/more_info.asp?RM=FC


So those guys are the knock-off of GoWesty.

GoWesty is a full-restoration shop that takes in Eurovans, Vanagons, and earlier generations of VW homes-on-wheels, knocks out the obvious mechanical things, and mods it to owner liking.

PopTopHeaven is sort of the Zetra 303 to GoWesty's Lightning 608. They know that GoWesty is oversubscribed, so they offer what appears to be a similar service at the same price. But their mechanical prowess is not nearly that of GoWesty.

If you're seriously looking at VW campers, check out TheSamba.com. If you're looking in that direction, there's a deal thread here (https://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=644675). I'd strongly advise a 2001-2003 Weekender. Earlier Eurovans have significantly less horsepower and are getting harder and harder to source parts. And while the full camper (we've got a 2002 EVC) is nice with a sink, fridge, 2-burner range, closet, sprayer, and 18 inches of added wheelbase, you miss the downstairs queen size bed with a family of 4, and you can replace the living amenities with about $300 in gear from REI.

I'm in SF if you ever want to crawl around an EVC.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

squashyo said:


> I am taking it slow but what I want in a vehicle that I can stand in, can convert to a camper vehicle easily, is comfortable for long haul trips with the family, that can be driven as an all around vehicle (and one that the wife can drive without paranoia), can handle a little off road (think Pinecrest shuttles), isn't totally ugly or rape-van looking, and yet, somehow, does not completely break the bank.


It's amazing how Volkswagen+Westfalia used to completely own this market, or at least be the starting point for any discussion of it (at least for the non-euro-skeptic among us), but these days has their head so far up their corporate *ss that they seem unable to produce and market a product that literally thousands of people on dozens of internet forums are calling out for.

/'93 EV Weekender, 180k miles, great vehicle
// turns 25 next year, have to put it out to pasture... can't trust it on long trips anymore


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

EddyKilowatt said:


> It's amazing how Volkswagen+Westfalia used to completely own this market, or at least be the starting point for any discussion of it (at least for the non-euro-skeptic among us), but these days has their head so far up their corporate *ss that they seem unable to produce and market a product that literally thousands of people on dozens of internet forums are calling out for.
> 
> /'93 EV Weekender, 180k miles, great vehicle
> // turns 25 next year, have to put it out to pasture... can't trust it on long trips anymore


I think part of the problem is that they only sold something like 3,000 EVCs in the 2001-2003 model year time frame. So the demand for importing the LWB vans just wasn't there. Weekenders are a different beast, and in hindsight I wish I'd gone that way with a family of 4. Some good deals in the Samba deal thread lately.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm also a 2002 EVC owner. 150,000 miles on it and have had it for 9 years, since it was at 50,000. I love my van and have had a lot of great adventures in it but it is no longer a 100% reliable vehicle. It always gives me pause when I plan trips over high mountain passes. I'd never take it over something like Sonora Pass for example. I've had the transmission rebuilt about 20k ago but I'm sensing a need for replace the timing chain, which will require a engine rebuild. 

I'm planning on getting a Recon Camper as a replacement. The Recon is about 3 feet shorter but it'll be new and cost around 45k. It'll also get 25-28 mpg. The waiting list is about a year.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

If this is going to be your second vehicle, that you'll daily drive i absolutely wouldn't even remotely consider a camper van. who in there right mind would want to drive one of those every day, and it would serve little to any utility in daily life.

Get a truck and then get a slide in bed camper. as for both the truck and the camper, you can base what you get on your desire for size need and utility, but then you'll have a truck that you can drive every day and use for "truck stuff" as needed, like buying a new lawnmower, getting some gravel, moving furniture, whatever, crap that all of us have to deal with. but when you want to go camping, you back it and there ya go, awesome camper setup.

truck wise, just think about your needs for hauling and interior comfort, and since you have a family it might be a good ideal to go with a crew cab so you have four doors, and maybe a long bed so you can run a nice roomy camper. we run a 1999 F350 with a sunlite pop up camper. we love it, totally awesome setup, and when we are not camping i don't know how we ever lived without having a truck around. If an F350 is a little beyond what you might need, check out the new ecoboost F150's. personally we haul butt heavily loaded in the mountains, so the 500+hp modified diesel works great for us.

here is ours setup as a river shuttle rig. did the south Platte last weekend, heading to the upper Colorado tonight.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Going to stop next week to check M-B Metris Explorer conversion.. Not 4x4, but thinking maybe I can get without it, RWD with good tires snap-on chains good enough, and for climbing trips, my friends have proper Jeeps..


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> I'm also a 2002 EVC owner. 150,000 miles on it and have had it for 9 years, since it was at 50,000. I love my van and have had a lot of great adventures in it but it is no longer a 100% reliable vehicle. It always gives me pause when I plan trips over high mountain passes. I'd never take it over something like Sonora Pass for example. I've had the transmission rebuilt about 20k ago but I'm sensing a need for replace the timing chain, which will require a engine rebuild.
> 
> I'm planning on getting a Recon Camper as a replacement. The Recon is about 3 feet shorter but it'll be new and cost around 45k. It'll also get 25-28 mpg. The waiting list is about a year.


Heh, we're at 110k and about to drive it out to Leadville. What could go wrong?

The Recon looks nice, but small for more than 2 people. Cheap, too, even when tricked out with all the sink/sprayer/solar options.


----------



## AKD (May 23, 2012)

euroford said:


> If this is going to be your second vehicle, that you'll daily drive i absolutely wouldn't even remotely consider a camper van. who in there right mind would want to drive one of those every day, and it would serve little to any utility in daily life.
> 
> Get a truck and then get a slide in bed camper. as for both the truck and the camper, you can base what you get on your desire for size need and utility, but then you'll have a truck that you can drive every day and use for "truck stuff" as needed, like buying a new lawnmower, getting some gravel, moving furniture, whatever, crap that all of us have to deal with. but when you want to go camping, you back it and there ya go, awesome camper setup.
> 
> ...


Sweet camper/all-around rig. Sounds like it's served you well.

The Eurovan weekender is a solid daily driver (it's a normal sized minivan that sleeps 4, tows 2,500 pounds, gets 20 mpg). Reliability issues with the tranny aside, mechanically it's pretty easy to diagnose and fix. And you can take out the seats and fit a lot of stuff inside (full size plywood).

For those of us living in really urban areas where an F350 wouldn't fit in the garage (silly earthquake retrofitting), a weekender or EVC is a nice compromise.

That said, I bike to work instead of drive the EVC, which is "my" car.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

well, I guess if you live in the city, your pretty limited and an F350 really wouldn't be the right tool. I used live in Downtown Chicago and all I had was a ford focus, now when we visit, finding someplace to dock the truck is needless to say a challenge.

we have a huge 2+ car garage with an attached shop and the truck still doesn't fit, its about four feet too long! but we have tons of extra driveway and yard to park, in fact no cars in the garage now as its taken up by rock crawler projects and the summers outdoor gear.

living in the city probably negates much of a need for a truck anyways, its not like your doing major remodels or landscaping work. in the future, if you end up in a town or the country, a truck and camper is pretty much the way to go though!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

How do you get the camper on / off the truck?
Round up your 8 strongest friends?
I don't see any jack poles. 

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the jack poles have two bolts each, i just grab the electric impact and pull them off to get them out of the way.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

My new project arrived yesterday. Ford E350 Extended Cargo Van. 210,000 miles with a clean bill of health from the shop. Paid $1,500 for it through a family member so pretty good deal. I've been doing a S-ton of research on building this one up. 1st step, thorough cleaning. Then, gonna spring for a pop-top then get to work on insulation. Then the real work begins.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Why the heck no decent not too big 4x4 vans. Why do bros get the excellent Tacoma Pro - with stupid short bed I can’t put my bike inside camper shell size. It could have been an e-series sized van body instead, so much more practical. 

It seems in not too tall for at least some public garages size my only option is Quigley Ford Transit. 

But stupid ford for whatever reason does not offer diesel in short-low passenger van body option. Only ecoboost 3.5.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

cool!

for some ideas, check out this thread:

Not So Subtle E350 Shuttle - 100% Satisfaction Guaranteed MG Coil Build - Expedition Portal

is yours a diesel? 7.3? if so, read my posts in the linked thread above.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I love my minivan for short trips and taking groups riding but my smb is just to easy to get to with and set up. With that said I do get to places I need the four wheel drive for my want to get away but in reality a two wheel drive would work and make it just as much fun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've owned this van for less than 3 months and I've put over 3000 miles on it. This morning I made coffee while sitting in my swivel recliner. I don't know if I'll ever use my tent again! This beast has really added to my enjoyment of bike/camping trips.

1984 Chevy G20 with Rocky Mounts Monorail rack, holding my Surly Wednesday.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I like the 4x4 vans myself.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

Almost 500 cu ft of stand-up dressing room can't be beat. 20 mpg, hauls ass empty, power everything, and doing my own maintenance is easy. Oh, and it rides like a Mercedes on the road.


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a minivan my neighbors call vannete and we Jiminy that gets me anyplace I want to go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

